# Memory lane classic swap meet



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone have the correct dates for the memory lane classic swap meet?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 22, 2012)

*Memory lane*



WES PINCHOT said:


> Does anyone have the correct dates for the memory lane classic swap meet?



The fall meet is oct.26,27


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2012)

*Memorylane*

Not sure if i can make it.
Thanks,
wes


----------

